# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  hướng dẫn Luyện Thanh (Nữ) dành cho các bạn muốn học hát tại nhà

## khamnamkhoa

Audio hướng dẫn Luyện Thanh (Nữ) dành cho các bạn muốn học hát tại nhà 




```
http://letitbit.net/download/56361.515b37fe381f9c0b3508d8c60fed/_VietTorrent.vn__Audio_h_____ng_d___n_Luy___n_Thanh_(N___)_d__nh_cho_c__c_b___n_mu___n_h___c_h__t_t___i_nh__.rar.html
```

+ Hướng dẫn Dowload: Vao link dow -> click "Regular download" -> click "Download on slow speed" -> doi dem nguoc ve 0 "Wait for Your turn" -> click "Link to the file download" ---> ok!
+dùng Internetdownloadmanager để download

----------

